# Happy Sunday to meeeeeeeeee :)



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

When I was away I decided I fancied playing with some espresso. Since I've been home I've been loving making espresso on my cheapie old delonghi.

So I've decided to treat myself. I wanted a brand new machine that was simple yet effective. I also had a few other things which matter to me, such as being able to use with a pressurised basket to begin with until I upgrade my current grinder.

So after a few few hours watching and reading reviews yesterday and seeing a few posts on here I decided that (for me) the best option was the Sage Duo Temp Pro. It's being delivered between 8 and 10 tomorrow - what's another £10 matter ey









Thoroughly excited


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

James811 said:


> When I was away I decided I fancied playing with some espresso. Since I've been home I've been loving making espresso on my cheapie old delonghi.
> 
> So I've decided to treat myself. I wanted a brand new machine that was simple yet effective. I also had a few other things which matter to me, such as being able to use with a pressurised basket to begin with until I upgrade my current grinder.
> 
> ...


Good choice!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh wow! How exciting!! I will be thinking about you getting deliveryand the excitement upon opening that box


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Can't wait. I can only use the pressurised baskets until I upgrade my wilfa grinder but still excited


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Am interested to hear how you get on with it. I was planning on getting one this year.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Congratulations James - let us know how u get one


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I will let you know, however as I've said I'll just be using the pressurised basket so won't get a great handle on how good the machine is really. But I will do


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

This was produced with my DTP this morning, i really don't think I'll ever need anything else.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Magnificent!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful mate. What grinder are you pairing it with?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Just seen you're using a mignon. Ignore me haha


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

What doses is everyone using in the single vs double basket? I have been working with 12g up until now. Just wanting an idea of which basket would be best for that size dose?


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

James811 said:


> What doses is everyone using in the single vs double basket? I have been working with 12g up until now. Just wanting an idea of which basket would be best for that size dose?


I use 19g into the double basket and aim for 30g - 32g out but then I like a short syrupy shot.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Would 12 be too much for the single basket then you think?


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

James811 said:


> Would 12 be too much for the single basket then you think?


I've never actually used a single basket but i recall seeing figures like 9g discussed relating to the single basket. Basically put as much as you like in and see what happens. I do tend to overfill my basket and tamp harder and so use a slightly coarser grind but then i could probably use 18g and grind slightly finer and get a similar shot.

If you get approx 1:2 ratio input to output in around 25 seconds and you don't clog your shower screen or cause a coffee explosion when you remove the portafilter then you should be in for a tasty coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

James811 said:


> Would 12 be too much for the single basket then you think?


Ditch the single it a world of pain you don't want to have to deal with ..


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ditch the single it a world of pain you don't want to have to deal with ..


Amen to that!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Ok, will do.

Thanks as always guys. I shall update tomorrow


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice buy and good luck tomorrow, have you got the day off work to play?

18.8g into double VST aiming for 38 out in 30 second (with my current espresso bean) all a tad different but worth the bit of time it takes to make the adjustment


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'm not back to work until next Wednesday


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Happy Monday to you!! Not long now!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Not happy. Just had an email from DPD. I paid specifically for pre 10AM delivery. The email has given me a slot of 1:30-2:30.

Can't even get in contact with anyone yet


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

That's annoying. DPD are usually pretty good in my experience. These next five hours will be a killer!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Grrrr, that IS annoying . . . But it isn't long now. Hang in there


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Spending the morning drinking loads of water to prep for all the caffeine. And watching espresso videos on YouTube


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

It's arrived! About to have lunch then it'll be unboxed


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Unpacking has begun. And as all have told me, this is the box for the bin, and those are the single baskets in there


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

James811 said:


> Unpacking has begun. And as all have told me, this is the box for the bin, and those are the single baskets in there
> View attachment 25668


Don't you want to keep a single basket for the cleaning insert?


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Don't you want to keep a single basket for the cleaning insert?


Yep keep the single pressurised basket for the cleaning insert.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

You could prob sell the singles on here or ebay if you don't want them.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Is everyone using the filter when using mineral water still?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

What water will you be using by the way? Not all bottled water is good. Recommended waters include Volvic and Waitrose Essential (as I'm sure you've read by now).

Happy unboxing day!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I tend to use ashbeck as I don't have a Waitrose acccesible


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

James811 said:


> I tend to use ashbeck as I don't have a Waitrose acccesible


Mix it with a bit of Tesco Perthshire (1 part to every 4 of Ashbeck).


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Cheers mate will do. Just made my first shot. I cannot believe the difference between that and my old delonghi!

Im over the moon!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Here she is in all her glory


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

3 espressos and 2 latte since half 12. Better slow down haha


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks great!! I hope you are really pleased with it and enjoy many, many cups of excellent coffee (maybe no more today though)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sainsbury's are selling Volvic ,plus Tesco GY did have single bottles back on the shelf last time I looked


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Cheers Richard I'll take a look


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Just home from the gym with the wife and she's wanting to make some latte's for after dinner


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

James811 said:


> 3 espressos and 2 latte since half 12. Better slow down haha


Have slowed down yet ?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I did but now my wife wants some latte's this evening haha. She's good as latte art as she used to work as Starbucks so need some tips as I was getting infuriated with it earlier


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha ha James let us know what time u get to sleep tonight


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ha ha James let us know what time u get to sleep tonight


You're still saying 'tonight'. I'm not so sure haha


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

James811 said:


> You're still saying 'tonight'. I'm not so sure haha


Let us know when you get to sleep this week...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It will just about be run in by now


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Been practicing with espressos this morning. Definitely going to be getting a new grinder soon. Just sat down with this Americano









18g in to get 36g out in 32s into 120g hot water


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Just been told by my wife to make sure I'm home between 9 and 10 tomorrow morning as she's bought me a smart grinder pro which is being delivered at that time. Can't wait!


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Wow. Christmas has come early for you.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

She's a good'n.

Late tonight tonight due to watching reviews of the grinder.

And a late one again tomorrow I bet after trying it out all afternoon


----------

